# MV Blenheim



## joe ninty (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking for any deck crew who sailed with me on the Blenheim from 19.5.71 to 28.12.71.Need information about the old girl. Cheers Joe


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Joe,

It may help if you give us an idea what information you require about the ship.

Hawkey01


----------



## joe ninty (Jan 4, 2006)

*info*

Info needed for the Blenheim is Boson name how many Deck crew and the Crew cooks name (Louie I think) and who put the Tepol in the fountain in Kristiansand Norway?? "One of the Stewardess me thinks first names will do.Cheers Joe


----------

